# imac 27" lent à démarrer :  solution !



## Rico0o (5 Novembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

Il y a une solution toute bête qui évite une réinstallation si votre nouvel imac 27" ou 21,5" met du temps à démarrer. Chez moi il restait bloqué un moment sur l'écran blanc avant que la pomme apparaisse et ce dès son premier allumage à la sortie du carton.

Un simple reset PRAM et le problème est résolu. Ca redémarre en quelques seconde 

Merci aux forum apple


----------



## spike33127 (5 Novembre 2009)

Whouaou alors la merci de l'info 

je suis passé de 1min05 à 37 secondes 

c'est tout juste incroyable 

encore merci 

ps : pour la PRAM , on appuie sur cmd + alt + p + r juste après le boing et on attends de redémarrage pour ceux qui vienne de switché


----------



## Dailyplanet (6 Novembre 2009)

Rico0o a dit:


> ...Un simple reset PRAM et le problème est résolu...


 
Pour un néophyte, elle fait précisément quoi cette commande ? :rose:

Dailyplanet


----------



## flocech (6 Novembre 2009)

merci pour l'astuce , je vais la tester
mais pour la PRAM , on appuie sur cmd + alt + p + r a chaque demarrage ?????? ou cest juste une fois et apres ca redémarra rapidement


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Novembre 2009)

flocech a dit:


> merci pour l'astuce , je vais la tester
> mais pour la PRAM , on appuie sur cmd + alt + p + r a chaque demarrage ?????? ou cest juste une fois et apres ca redémarra rapidement



Une seule fois pour remettre en place certains paramètres.


Éteindre proprement la machine (si possible)
Remettre sous tension. Pendant que l'écran est noir appuyer sur cmd + alt + p + r
Dès que le gong musical a retenti, lâcher les touches

Nota : cette procédure est décrite dans l'aide d'Apple.
Une pression trop longue sur les touches lorsque  l'écran est blanc relance le processus au bout de quelques secondes.


----------



## kevart (6 Novembre 2009)

Question:

Ca fonctionne aussi avec les claviers Bluetooth ? 
Ceux ci sont déjà reconnu à ce moment là? 

Merci
Kev


----------



## spike33127 (6 Novembre 2009)

oui dès le début


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Novembre 2009)

spike33127 a dit:


> oui dès le début



Heureusement !


----------



## kevart (6 Novembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Heureusement !



oui, sinon ça ne marcherai pas. 
Mais je veux dire par là que l'activation du bth peut se faire après dans le prosse de boot.


----------



## jejmac (6 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
Pour moi (imac 21,5") la commande cmd + alt + p + r marche nickel. Merci pour l'astuce, c'est quand même plus agréable le démarrage en 30 secondes. Reste pour moi plus que le problème de sifflement quand je baisse la luminosité. 
Merci


----------



## flocech (6 Novembre 2009)

super ca a marché pour moi aussi

jai directement la pomme avec le rond qui tourne, et hop en moins de 30s, cest activé

merci


----------



## Statoon (7 Novembre 2009)

Salut, 

Je viens de faire le reset de la PRAM à l'instant, et le démarrage est maintenant bien plus rapide.

Merci pour l'astuce.


----------



## kevart (7 Novembre 2009)

Ca n'a rien changé, il reste toujours +- 30 sec sur une page blanche et il est oppérationel après +- 50 sec.


----------



## LeTraKeuR (14 Novembre 2009)

Je contribu, j' ai fait la manip sans trop y croire mais sa marche, démarrage en plus ou moin 30 sec.
Merci.


----------



## cillab (14 Novembre 2009)

allo allo mon 27 met une minute a partir du boing vous penser que c'est trop, la manip il faut la faire a chaque démarrage ou une seule fois pour toute?


----------



## Rico0o (14 Novembre 2009)

Non une seule fois suffit.


----------



## mig123 (3 Décembre 2009)

spike33127 a dit:


> Whouaou alors la merci de l'info
> 
> je suis passé de 1min05 à 37 secondes
> 
> ...



merci çà fonctionne, j'ai pas tout de suite la pomme mais çà va plus vite


----------



## sylko (8 Décembre 2009)

La page sur le support d'Apple


----------



## bubba_à07 (8 Décembre 2009)

C'est bon à savoir, je vais tester ca quand je mon Imac déssidera de venir


----------



## iTooms (20 Décembre 2009)

c'est tout simplement incroyable !

je suis passé de 1mn10 à 30 sec au démarrage !! merci pour ce tuyau !!


----------



## Phasar (23 Décembre 2009)

Merci ça a marché aussi chez moi: 1 min => 30 s.


----------



## Torer_40 (28 Décembre 2009)

Ouf ! Merci beaucoup. J'ai mon iMac depuis Noël et je trouvais bizarre qu'il mettait plus d'une minute à démarrer. Je pensais qu'il avait un problème; mais non, maintenant il démarre en 30 secondes


----------



## ARMac (6 Avril 2010)

Oui, même problème qui est revenu chez moi : seule différence avec vos réponses est que le support m'a dit d'attendre trois fois le son de démarrage (gong) et de lâcher seulement après les doigts sur alt+Cmd+R+P

Donc, ne pas lâcher avant que le son ait retentit trois fois et c'est seulement après cette troisième fois que l'on peut enlever les doigts et laisser l'Imac redémarrer...

Mais, pour que cela puisse se faire aussi, il faut enlever tous les périphériques USB notamment car sinon, il bloque le démarrage et tu attends le "gong et la Pomme" jusqu'aux calendes grecques...

Il semble donc que cela se corrompe avec le temps et cela ne se voit que après un redémarrage, car sinon, l'Imac ne pose pas de soucis...

Bonne journée à tous ;-)


----------



## llou (20 Novembre 2011)

bonjour,
hier j'ai eu le même soucis,mon mac 27 ne voualit pas demarrer normalement,il restait longtemps sur l'ecran blanc,puis longtemps sur le bureau sans sortir tous mes fichiers et sans avoir accès a ma barre de menu...cela peut pprendre 30 min!!!!apres avoir essayé a plusieurs reprises il a miraculeusement marché...ça a tenu toute la journée,mais ce matin cela a recommencé,
j'ai donc essayé de l'eteteindre(par l'arriere) pour tenter de faire alt +pomme +p +r mais je n'ai pas vu de vrai réaction,sur une tentative il a sonné 2 fois mais a continué son demarrage ultra lent...
la mon ordi est allumé,je n'ose plus l'eteindre,je peux acceder a internet mais contrairement a hier,toutes les 2 minutes il a de longs temps de reflexion...QUI PEUT VOLER A MON SECOURS?
merci d'avance


----------

